# Nobody talks to me anymore



## DoctorGingyWho (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay so I just graduated from high school a few months ago and I'm getting ready to go off to college next month and I know people are already back in school and can't really talk much but still not everyone doesn't have time to talk.

This kinda goes into dating/relationships as well.

Anyway, lets get to the point. I was forced to move states and schools my last year of high school leaving my best and closest friends 14 hours behind me in another state. I didn't really have trouble making new friends when I got to this school ( I still was labeled as part of the loser crowd) and I even got myself a couple boyfriends (not at the same time) but something about those relationships were odd. 
The first one would talk about letting me come over and cuddle and all that but never went through with it but he was all over me at school then not even a week into the relationship even though everything seemed fine he dumped me and said it was because he was depressed and didn't want to drag me down. 
The second one lasted for 3 months and he refused to let me meet his parents he would always say " I gotta work that day babe" or " My dad is being an ******* and says he doesn't want me dating you or anyone right now so we have to keep it on the DL" and he didn't want to go anywhere public with me then one day he just randomly dumped me and got a new gf a few days later and was posting it on facebook and let her meet his family within a week. I feel like he was embarassed to be dating me, he didn't tell anyone about me and I talked to his brother only to find out that his dad never knew I existed.

Now to the topic that actually fits this subject, it seriously feels like I've just literally dropped off the face of the earth and nobody knows I exist anymore.

After graduation all the friends I made at my new school just quit talking to me and quit hanging out with me. I had a pre-graduation party and over less than half of the people invited showed up. If I try to text them or try to hang out with them I always get the same thing " I'm out of town" "I can't I already have plans" or just no reply at all. Heck, I texted this guy who said I was his 'best female friend' and he replied "who is this?....oh sorry I deleted your number." There's this one guy that lives across the street from me who will text me every once in a while, those conversations last maybe 20 mins then he starts asking for sex...when I say no he just stops talking to me for days. 


I don't know what to do, it seems like nobody likes me. I don't know what it is about me that makes people not want to be around me or talk to me. I do my best to put other peoples feeling and needs before mine and I have never, ever been mean to any of them. I can't stand being mean to others, I can't even hold a grudge for more than maybe 5-6 hours..I'm friends-ish with all of my ex's. :get

sorry that's so long. :afr


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

They've only known you for a year. This may seem harsh; but in the grand scheme of things, you're really not all that important to those people. Your company isn't as cherished as the people they've probably been going to school with for years. They'll also meet new people in college and assume more obligations. 

That's just life, unfortunately.


----------

